# confused



## cruiseline47 (Jun 29, 2017)

hi everyone. i recently bought a sony cyber shot h400. 63x zoom. taken quite a few god pics with it, but now when i have clicked to take  a picture i am getting black line with the word( recording) thro it in red across the LCD. the movie button is not turned on and the dial is at automatic. i cant understand not seen it before when i first bought it, thanks. lynn


----------

